# International Fat Travel - Picture Thread!



## LovelyLiz (Jun 16, 2011)

Travel can be one of those things that, particularly as fat people, some of us can tend to get kind of angsty about (see any number of threads on "flying fat" etc.). And I think traveling internationally can feel like even more of an ominous thing, since the built world isn't usually made with us in mind. 

But I think it can help to see pictures of fat people doing these things that seem impossible - to show us that they actually *are* possible and not to let things hold us back. Aust99 posted some photos of her traveling recently that I thought were really great - and they were really encouraging to me. 

So here's a thread for us fat people to show pics of us in countries that are not our own! Show us how fat travel is done. 

To get us started, here's a pic of me several years ago in Jamaica on a little pier, about to jump into the ocean. (I'm the fat one. )


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww...come on, I want to see your pics! I know so many of you have been out of your country traveling!  Here's another one, of me at Totem Park in Vancouver, BC. Stopped in Canada for a few days after a cruise up through Alaska a couple years back.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Great thread idea Mcbeth..... I'm glad the pictures encouraged you to do more travelling. I'll re-post them in here to get the tread rolling as I think I deleted them from the other thread... I can't wait to see others 'fat travel' pictures.


All pictures were from 2008.... I was living in the UK and travelling every chance I got.... 


View attachment 94696

Stonehenge.... was very rainy and muddy that day... we were on a week long road trip through the south of England. Had to throw the bunny ears as it was a bit of a habit that trip... my friend had just joined us from Japan and we could not stop doing it. lol

View attachment 94697

A friend I met in Penzance, Lands End in Cornwell. They embrace the theme of 'Pirates' there. 

View attachment 94698

Just me performing at one of the ancient Greek theatres just outside of Athens... 

The next two pictures were taken on the island of Santorini... went just before summer, for 5 days and stayed 13... LOVED IT there.... One shows the view the island is famous for, the beautiful white buildings and the second pic was taken while exploring the ruins of the ancient town of Thera, at the top of a very large hill.... climbing was involved, hence the sensible shoes... lol
View attachment 94699

View attachment 94700


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 20, 2011)

Miss Nat asked me to post the pics I took recently in here, but I don't think they qualify since they weren't international.  Sooooo I shall fulfill her requests of actual international travel instead.  Even though I took 600+ pics while I was living in Europe, it was hard finding just pics of ME, because almost every pic that has me in it is with two of my besties (whose pics I don't want to use here). But I'll share what I can.  

In Madrid in front of a Botero statue:






In my dorm room I lived in in Spain, with the only short haircut I have ever liked on myself in my entire life:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pictures Ladies. Envious of your Stonehedge pics Aust!


*London, England: 2004 (In front of the Tower Bridge/London Bridge)*





*Tulum Ruins, Mexico: 2004 (I'm the one on the right )*





*Ocho Rios, Jamaica: 2005 (I was sick and felt like crap that day, but I wasn't missing it)*





*Hawaii: 2008 (You're not in Hawaii until you get leied and drink something out of a coconut  )*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 20, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Great pictures Ladies. Envious of your Stonehedge pics Aust!
> 
> *Hawaii: 2008 (You're not in Hawaii until you get leied and drink something out of a coconut  )*



I don't think Hawaii is international, but you look so gorgeous I don't think anyone will notice. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't think Hawaii is international, but you look so gorgeous I don't think anyone will notice. :smitten::wubu:



LOL Thanks BBM :kiss2::kiss2:
Okay, so Hawaii is not technically international for us in the US (it is officially one of our states after all), but considering everyone who lives on the East Coast has to travel a third of the way around the world to get there, it may as well be!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Great thread idea Mcbeth..... I'm glad the pictures encouraged you to do more travelling. I'll re-post them in here to get the tread rolling as I think I deleted them from the other thread... I can't wait to see others 'fat travel' pictures.
> All pictures were from 2008.... I was living in the UK and travelling every chance I got....
> *snipped*



Wooooooo!!! Such great pictures, Aust! Thanks for posting them. They're all great! The one with you serving as an orator at the Greek Theater is still my absolute favorite. I love it! And the one at Stonehenge is beautiful.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Miss Nat asked me to post the pics I took recently in here, but I don't think they qualify since they weren't international.  Sooooo I shall fulfill her requests of actual international travel instead.  Even though I took 600+ pics while I was living in Europe, it was hard finding just pics of ME, because almost every pic that has me in it is with two of my besties (whose pics I don't want to use here). But I'll share what I can.
> *snipped*



YES! I love these. That Botero picture is priceless, and I agree that your haircut is lovely in that pic (but I tend to like most of your haircuts I've seen). Thanks for sharing these! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Great pictures Ladies. Envious of your Stonehedge pics Aust!
> *London, England: 2004 (In front of the Tower Bridge/London Bridge)*
> *snipped*



Sweet! Great pics, OWA. I spent a few days in Ocho Rios, myself (I think that might even be where my first pic is from) - but we spent most of the few weeks I was there in Kingston. You have been some cool places - and look awesome - thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

I know at least two of these are in the "Post Photos of Yourself Living" thread, but here are a few from our trip last summer to Germany. We were there mainly to visit my in-laws and I was recuperating from some major lower spine/back pain issues (hence the cane), so we didn't explore as much as I would've liked to, but what I saw was breathtaking and will be with me forever (and we're talking about going again in the Fall!).

1. Berchtesgaden National Park in Bavaria
2. At the top of Grossglockner
3. In front of an antique shop in Salzburg, Austria


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 20, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> 1. Berchtesgaden National Park in Bavaria
> 2. At the top of Grossglockner
> 3. In front of an antique shop in Salzburg, Austria



You are BEAUTIFUL and that scenery is breathtaking!!! Awesome. :bow:


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I would keep this ball rolling and post a few more. 

View attachment 94790

Me with the statue of The Little Mermaid in Copenhagen, Denmark. Christmas day 2008.


View attachment 94791


At Newgrange, near Drogheda, in Ireland. This is apparently the oldest, intact building in the world... it's about 5200 years old... disregard me throwing those bunny ears again... lol


View attachment 94792


View attachment 94794

Two from the Louvre, in Paris. One with some little painting and the other outside.... From 2008 too. 


View attachment 94793


I got a lot of pictures from the top of the tower but not many, with me in them, from the bottom..... it's a bit dark but you get the point.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 21, 2011)

great times! 

View attachment n691869017_493712_9867.jpg


View attachment n691869017_493741_2644.jpg


View attachment n730752618_1048295_7834.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jun 21, 2011)

[hey lynch, did you get arrested? for the standing, I mean, in that last photo?  ]

LOVE THESE.

None of my pix are digital, unfortunately, but I'm going to work on scanning that shot of me hangin' with some Bedouin people atop the back of a camel.

Keep 'em coming. Travel is pretty much my favorite hobby in the world.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 21, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I know at least two of these are in the "Post Photos of Yourself Living" thread, but here are a few from our trip last summer to Germany. We were there mainly to visit my in-laws and I was recuperating from some major lower spine/back pain issues (hence the cane), so we didn't explore as much as I would've liked to, but what I saw was breathtaking and will be with me forever (and we're talking about going again in the Fall!).
> 
> 1. Berchtesgaden National Park in Bavaria
> 2. At the top of Grossglockner
> 3. In front of an antique shop in Salzburg, Austria



You are right the pictures are Breathtaking!!! 

By the way, sorry to hear about you back pain. However, I am glad you are recuperating.


----------



## e.sato (Jun 30, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Miss Nat asked me to post the pics I took recently in here, but I don't think they qualify since they weren't international.  Sooooo I shall fulfill her requests of actual international travel instead.  Even though I took 600+ pics while I was living in Europe, it was hard finding just pics of ME, because almost every pic that has me in it is with two of my besties (whose pics I don't want to use here). But I'll share what I can.
> 
> In Madrid in front of a Botero statue:
> 
> ...


You look so thin in this picture!!!!!
Still pretty, but thin!!!!
Great pictures!


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2011)

e.sato said:


> You look so thin in this picture!!!!!
> Still pretty, but thin!!!!
> Great pictures!



I can't tell BBMe and Kelligirl apart!


----------



## toni (Jun 30, 2011)

Me in the Bahamas on a cruise. Cruising is the best form of travel. There is free food 24 hours a day. Can't beat it! 

View attachment bahamas.jpg


View attachment bahamas2.jpg


View attachment bahmas3.jpg


View attachment bahamas4.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2011)

Jes said:


> I can't tell BBMe and Kelligirl apart!



*snort* hee hee hee


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 30, 2011)

toni said:


> Me in the Bahamas on a cruise. Cruising is the best form of travel. There is free food 24 hours a day. Can't beat it!



Looking great, Toni! And the water looks amazing in those pics.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2011)

Took a school trip through Europe in high school. Admittedly I was a lot smaller then, but there was anxiety nonetheless. It's so weird looking at older pictures of yourself too, bit of a mindfuck.

#1: Pisa, Italy. It's like I'm keeping the tower up, GET IT?
#2: Rome, Italy. I make a good statue in the Colosseum. 
#3: Capri, Italy. One of the most beautiful places I've ever been.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 1, 2011)

Nat, I wish I had known you when you lived in the UK - I would have insisted you become my 'real life' friend! Haha! :batting:

So..travel...gonna have to unearth some photos from the discs they are backed up on, but to start off...here's some from me in Ghana. I just got back from 3 1/2 months there.

Looking sweaty and feeling afraid on the Kakum Canopy Walk:






In a tro tro on the way to somewhere:





On the beach:


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 1, 2011)

Austin, Texas:





Amsterdam:





Berlin:


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 1, 2011)

Monterey, California:





Southern India:





Looking about 12 here (i was 19):





What can I say? This fatty loves to travel! Next trip is going to be back to Ghana, then a jaunt to visit some friends on the East Coast (NYC-Philly-Washington DC). If i have more money I'd definitely spend it on more holidays!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Monterey, California:
> Southern India:
> Looking about 12 here (i was 19):
> What can I say? This fatty loves to travel! Next trip is going to be back to Ghana, then a jaunt to visit some friends on the East Coast (NYC-Philly-Washington DC). If i have more money I'd definitely spend it on more holidays!



Wonderful pics! You have had so many awesome adventures! Thanks for sharing. I'd love to go to India. Did you see any very fat people when you were there, either as tourists or residents?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 1, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> 1. Berchtesgaden National Park in Bavaria
> 2. At the top of Grossglockner
> 3. In front of an antique shop in Salzburg, Austria





Aust99 said:


> Thought I would keep this ball rolling and post a few more.
> 
> Me with the statue of The Little Mermaid in Copenhagen, Denmark. Christmas day 2008.
> 
> ...





biglynch said:


> great times!





toni said:


> Me in the Bahamas on a cruise. Cruising is the best form of travel. There is free food 24 hours a day. Can't beat it!





Paquito said:


> Took a school trip through Europe in high school. Admittedly I was a lot smaller then, but there was anxiety nonetheless. It's so weird looking at older pictures of yourself too, bit of a mindfuck.
> 
> #1: Pisa, Italy. It's like I'm keeping the tower up, GET IT?
> #2: Rome, Italy. I make a good statue in the Colosseum.
> #3: Capri, Italy. One of the most beautiful places I've ever been.





Gingembre said:


> Monterey, California:
> Southern India:
> 
> Looking about 12 here (i was 19):
> ...



Such awesome pictures everyone! Yay!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 1, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Nat, I wish I had known you when you lived in the UK - I would have insisted you become my 'real life' friend! Haha! :batting:



Awesome pics everyone!!!!


Laura I would have loved that.... I didn't even know about dims in 2008... I found the forums 6 months too late.... Love all your travel pics btw!


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 21, 2012)

.....can you find me? 

View attachment ikle me.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 22, 2012)

OOOhh.. Love this thread. Unfortunately I have nothing new to add to it. Has anyone been travelling anywhere cool lately?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 25, 2012)

Aww...I can't see most of these pics, I get the Invalid Attachment message when I try to click on some of them. And others don't even show up...I wanna see Stonehenge.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2012)

I am flying from Australia back to Canada on tuesday, so I will try to get some pics for this thread


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 25, 2012)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Aww...I can't see most of these pics, I get the Invalid Attachment message when I try to click on some of them. And others don't even show up...I wanna see Stonehenge.



The pics you get the message on have been deleted.... I don't keep pics up for years on here...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, well I just found this thread yesterday and I didn't know they had a time limit on staying posted.


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2012)

There isn't a site based time limit, it is just that people can remove attachments put on here, or take things down from a linked location, at any time. I know I don't generally leave pics up for more than a couple of weeks generally. Some people do leave theirs up....it is all personal taste.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 31, 2012)

Reviving this topic as I've just come back from a lovely few days in Brugge, Belgium. This is one of my favourite threads - has anyone else been anywhere they'd like to share?


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool pics Laura! Did you buy some chocolate?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 1, 2013)

I love that you bumped this, Laura!  No international travel for me recently, but hopefully in the next six months! *fingers crossed*


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 1, 2013)

I went to Japan, but I have no pics ,because the x got them in the split..


----------

